# MVMCP Tickets on sale with DVC discount for some dates



## abcmanzer (May 1, 2008)

Just found on AllEars.net  :whoopie: 

2008 DATES!

November 10, 11, 14, 16, 20, 21, 30
December 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, and 19

Tickets on sale NOW!

Premium date prices:
November 14, 21
December 4, 5, 11, 12, 14, 18, 19
$55.95 + tax = $59.59/adult
$49.95 + tax = $53.20/child

The above prices also apply for purchases made the day of the event for any date.

Advance purchase prices for the following dates:
November 10, 11, 16, 20, 30
December 2, 7, 9, 16
$48.95 + tax = $52.13/adult
$42.95 + tax = $45.74/child

*AP/DVC Discount Available for
November 11, 20
December 7, 9, 16
$45.95 + tax = $48.94/adult
$39.95 + tax = $42.55/child*


----------



## Carl D (May 2, 2008)

And don't forget about MNSSHP.


----------



## icydog (May 3, 2008)

Carl D said:


> And don't forget about MNSSHP.



Any Disney Vacation Club discounts on that? My friends are using my membership for the last week in Sept and hope to get into MNSSHP with my discount.


----------



## Carl D (May 3, 2008)

icydog said:


> Any Disney Vacation Club discounts on that? My friends are using my membership for the last week in Sept and hope to get into MNSSHP with my discount.


Yes, there are DVC discounts for MNSSHP. 
Unfortunately the discount doesn't apply for all nights. I don't have the discounted dates at hand, but usually weekends and Halloween night are a good indication there will be no discount.


----------



## abcmanzer (May 6, 2008)

icydog said:


> Any Disney Vacation Club discounts on that? My friends are using my membership for the last week in Sept and hope to get into MNSSHP with my discount.


Here again is the info from Allears.net!

2008 Dates!

September 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 23, 26, 28, 30
October 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 16, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26, 28, 30, & 31

Tickets for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party on sale NOW!

Premium Dates:
September 19, 26
October 3, 10, 16, 23, 1 24, 26, 30, 31
$55.95 + tax = $59.59/adult
$49.95 + tax = $53.20/child

The above prices apply for purchases made the day of the event for any date, also.

Advance Purchase Price available for:
September 5, 9, 12, 16, 23, 28, 30
October 2, 5, 7, 13, 19, 21, 28 
$48.95 + tax = $52.13/adult
$42.95 + tax = $45.74/child

*AP/DVC Discount Available
September 9, 12, 23, 30
October 2, 7, 9, 21
$45.95 + tax = $48.94/adult
$39.95 + tax = $42.55/child*

Many nights sell out in advance, especially Halloween Night.


----------

